# Connecting four computers through a switch on bsnl broadband



## nsbindra (Jul 25, 2008)

i have subscribed to bsnl home 750 unltd broad band plan. i have a ZXDSL 831 AII modem and D link 8 port switch (model DES 1008D). How do i connect 4 or more computers using these two? Help will be greatly appreciated. If the solution has already been posted, can someone point to that as i could not find that. Thanx.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 25, 2008)

If you're using WinXP, basically what you have to so is -

Connect the LAN output from the modem to the Uplink port of your switch.

Connect all computers to the switch.

Make sure each computer has a unique name.

All the computers should preferably belong to the same work group - (the default work group name WORKGROUP is fine).

In network properties, go to
Internet Protocol ->Properties ->Advanced .->WINS -> select "Enable NetBIOS over TCP/IP"

The above setup will use dynamic IP addresses and it works fine for my home network which also has four computers on it. You can also assign static IP addresses to each computer if you like.


----------



## nsbindra (Jul 25, 2008)

three computers use windows xp and one uses vista home premium.but how do i configure the modem to input username and password given by bsnl for broadband connection? are there any other configuration settings in the modem? are any settings required to be done in the switch? Thanx all.


----------



## acewin (Jul 26, 2008)

well just connect your system with a LAN cable to the switch. The BSNL router will manage rest on its own.
Just keep the setting in your network connection settings in Internet Protocol(TCP/IP) as "Obtain IP automatically" and "Obtain DNS Server automatically.
Nothing to be done with switch but with broadband.

I hope your modem is set as the IP 192.168.1.1
As pimpom suggested your computer names should be unique.

This whole above is a step when your Broadband is already configured and you can use it on a single system connecting directly through LAN cord to the modem. If not then You need to get your broadband working on one system connecting directly to the modem.

 A working broadband means that you have activated the BSNL broadband facility using the user name and password. This was doen for me by the BSNL person who had come to give the modem at my place. Better they do it for you. Because they will also confirm from there place if the have got your broadband activated or not. Call into exchange and get it done. if you do not know then you can register a complaint online on BSNL site. Broadband and modem not working.

If not then you have to work a little and first configure your modem.
This whole process has been explained previously. I am not searching it for you, do it your self. But in short this is done by opening *192.168.1.1 and configuring it.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 26, 2008)

Like acewin said, you have to configure your modem first. When I posted my first reply, I assumed that you already have your broadband connection up and running. Now I see that you have not done so yet.

What this means is that you have to configure the modem's internal settings, much in the same way that you configure your motherboard's BIOS settings. Basically, your modem and the BSNL server have to be able to talk to each other. There are certain protocols that have to be set, and your username and password have to be entered too.

When all physical connections have been set up, use your browser to link to the modem. This is like visiting a web page with the URL *192.168.1.1
You need to enter the modem's username and password (not those of your BSNL account) to access the modem's settings.

Although the basic principles are the same, different modems present the settings options in different ways. As I am not familiar with your modem, I cannot give you detailed step-by-step instructions. If your modem came with a manual, read that, and you could also search the net. E.g., *smartinfo.com.my/IT/PC_Hardware/TM_Net_Streamyx_ZTE_ZXDXL_831_Modem.htm


----------



## acewin (Jul 27, 2008)

exact steps for BSNL router configuration


----------



## Babbage (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello friends... I am in some trouble. I recently migrated to fedora 9 from windows. The modem BSNL has provided me is a "Huawei MT882 Remote NDIS Network Device". I connect it to my PC using the USB cable. I installed fedora on my laptop with the modem plugged in the USB jack and surprisingly the modem was detected by fedora (as another ethernet device along with my LAN card)! But I have no knowledge how to connect to the internet using the device in fedora. How do I setup the internet? I was unable to activate the modem from the network configuration. Please help. Thanks in advance...

P.S. I tried setting up a new xDSL connection from Network configuration and selected my USB modem as the network device to be used. But after creating it when I tried to activate this connection even that didn't work. I must also add here that the modem works fine in USB mode in windows XP.


----------



## acewin (Jul 30, 2008)

buddy whatever you think, the setup is not OS based but Protocol based.
so you need to setup the modem as the steps I gave in the link for BSNL router configuration.

If you know how to work with Linux then you would be knowing where and how you can set your network device i.e. LAN Card.
If you do not know its a huge problem, I have forgot the menu options for Fedora. Damn I do not own a system of my own to browse through to spoon feed you


----------



## techtronic (Jul 30, 2008)

*Since the ADSL Modem's IP is in the range of 192.168.1.X series, all I can suggest is to provide static IPs for all the PCs in the same range.

Config : 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.7 (can also be any IP in the range 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254)
Subnet Mask - 255.255.255.0
Gateway (very important) - 192.168.1.1 (ADSL Modem's IP)

DNS - 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 (OpenDNS Servers)*


----------

